# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کتاب هایی که فقط سوالات کنکوری داشته باشن

## _Antique_

سلام دوستان

چه کتاب هایی در بازار موجوده که توش فقط سوالات کنکورهای سال های گذشته باشه؟

----------


## ainz

زیادن خب
از چه موسسه ای میخوای؟
خیلی سبز مهروماه گاج قلمچی
این چهار تا معروفاشن

----------


## _Antique_

> زیادن خب
> از چه موسسه ای میخوای؟
> خیلی سبز مهروماه گاج قلمچی
> این چهار تا معروفاشن


موسسه اش فرقی نمیکنه و هر موسسه ای که تعداد سوالات کنکوریش زیاد باشه برام بهتره.فقط اینو بگم،منظور من کتابی هست که سوالات کنکوری هر فصل رو جدا جدا آورده باشه یعنی مثلاً برای زیست سوالات کنکوری فصل 1,2,3و... رو جدا جدا آورده باشه

میشه اسم چندتاشون رو بگین؟

----------


## Saudade

> موسسه اش فرقی نمیکنه و هر موسسه ای که تعداد سوالات کنکوریش زیاد باشه برام بهتره.فقط اینو بگم،منظور من کتابی هست که سوالات کنکوری هر فصل رو جدا جدا آورده باشه یعنی مثلاً برای زیست سوالات کنکوری فصل 1,2,3و... رو جدا جدا آورده باشه
> 
> میشه اسم چندتاشون رو بگین؟


کتابی که توش فقط سوالات کنکور اونم به صورت فصل به فصل باشه نداریم.
ولی برا هر درس بخوام کتابی بگم که سوالات کنکور رو خوب پوشش داده باشه:
ریاضی: پرگار ( سوالات 80 به بعد رو کامل داره)
شیمی: مبتکران 
فیزیک: کتاب آبی قلم چی 
زیست: موج آزمون جدید 600 تا تست کنکور رو فصل به فصل آورده...کتاب دیگه ای به ذهنم نمیرسه
عمومی ها رو هم توصیه میکنم درس به درس نزنی چون سختیِ عمومی به همونه که ندونی از کدوم درسه وگرنه یه درس و بخونی بعد سریع بری تستش رو بزنی که فایده نداره... بجاش وقتی کامل عمومی ها رو تموم کردی یه کنکوریوم عمومی بخر تا دلت بخواد تست کنکور بزن

----------


## ainz

> موسسه اش فرقی نمیکنه و هر موسسه ای که تعداد سوالات کنکوریش زیاد باشه برام بهتره.فقط اینو بگم،منظور من کتابی هست که سوالات کنکوری هر فصل رو جدا جدا آورده باشه یعنی مثلاً برای زیست سوالات کنکوری فصل 1,2,3و... رو جدا جدا آورده باشه
> 
> میشه اسم چندتاشون رو بگین؟


اونطوری کتاب نیست 
میتونی از بانک سوالایی که تو اینترنت هستن استفاده کنی 
یا اینکه برو تلگرام کانالا هستن که جدا جدا سوالای کنکور هر فصلو گذاشتن
اینجوری هزینه هم نمیکنی

----------


## Parimah

> سلام دوستان
> 
> چه کتاب هایی در بازار موجوده که توش فقط سوالات کنکورهای سال های گذشته باشه؟


سلام عزیز وقتت بخیر 

اگه مد نظرت فقط سوالات چندسال اخیر کنکور هست برای اختصاصی چندکنکور خیلی سبز رو پیشنهاد میدم قوی کار کرده امسال 

و برای عمومی ها دوردنیا در 4 ساعت گاج خیلی خوبه 

خواستی تهیه کنی بهم بگو آدرس یک پیج اینستاگرامی رو بهت بدم تخفیف هاش خیلی عالیه و برات کمتر در میشه 

ولی جز این کتاب های دیگه ای مثل جمع بندی رو خواستی بگیری بنظرم پی دی اف استفاده کن 

یا سوالات گلچین شده ی آزمون های کشوری مهم

تو کانال های تلگرامی مرتب گذاشته میشه

----------

